# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Πρώτη γέννα παπαγαλάκια μπατζι για το 2010

## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΚΙΛΚΙΣ

Καλησπερα, Το πρωτο μωράκι μπατζι για φέτος ειναι γεγονός.  ::  
 Γεννηθηκε σημερα το μεσημερι μετα απο 17 ημερες επωασης. Η αυγοτροφη ειχε ετοιμαστει απο το πρωι και περίμενε, ώσπου εσκασε μυτη μια φαλακρη φατσούλα χαχαχα. οι γονεις συνεχεια δίπλα του το ζεστένουν και το ταίζουν. Εχουμε ακομα 6 αυγά, για να δούμε την συνέχεια αυτης της όμορφης οικογένειας.  ::

----------


## vicky_ath

Να σου ζησει Γιωργο!  ::  
Μακαρι να βγουνε ολα τα μωρακια υγιη!!Θα περιμενουμε κ φωτογραφιες συντομα!!  ::

----------


## Niva2gr

Συγχαρητήρια! Άντε, με το καλό και τα υπόλοιπα!

----------


## vagelis76

και πολύτεκνοι με το καλό,μια χαρά...διορισμός στο δημόσιο,επίδομα,άδεια ταξι,κτλ
 ::   ::  
να βγούν και να ζήσουν όλα!!!!  ::   ::

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΚΙΛΚΙΣ

Πριν λιγο ήρθε και το δέυτερο μωρακι.  ::

----------


## fotis_k

Να σας ζησουν τα μικρα.  ::  Τι χρωματα εχουν οι γονεις?

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

πολυ ωραια γιωργο!!!να σου ζησουν!!!!και φωτο με την πρωτη ευκερια...

*εγω ποτε θα γινω μπατζοπαππους???!

----------


## abscanary

Καλορίζικα Γιώργο, σου εύχομαι να βγουν όλα και να είναι υγιή   :winky:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Με το καλό αν και έχεις πάρει το κολλάει .Να ζήσουν.  ::

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΚΙΛΚΙΣ

Λιγες ημερες πριν είμασταν 3 αδερφάκια.

 Τωρα ειμαστε 5. Σε λιγες μερες και οι υπολοιποι.


Να με συγχωρέσετε η δευτερη φωτο ειναι απο κινητό.

----------


## fotis_k

Κουκλακια.Να σας ζησουν Ντινα τα μωρακια.

Η μανουλα μπλε?

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΚΙΛΚΙΣ

Ναι φωτη ειναι το μπλέ μου ζευγαράκι. Μας εμειναν 2 αυγουλάκια ακόμα.

----------


## vicky_ath

Πω πω...τι μικρουλια που ειναι!!Δεν ειναι απιστευτο που σε πολυ λιγο καιρο θα εχουν εντελως διαφορετικη εμφανιση
Με το καλο να ερθουν κ τα αλλα 2 κ ελπιζω να ειναι ολα υγιη Γιωργο!!!

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο εχω χασει επεισοδεια..δεν ηξερα οτι εχεις και παπαγαλους πια! να τα χαιρεσαι και συ και οιγονεις τους!@!  :winky:

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΚΙΛΚΙΣ

Αυτο ειναι το πρωτο μωρακι 10 ημερων σημερα.

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΚΙΛΚΙΣ

> Γιωργο εχω χασει επεισοδεια..δεν ηξερα οτι εχεις και παπαγαλους πια! να τα χαιρεσαι και συ και οιγονεις τους!@!


Η αληθεια ειναι οτι τα παπαγαλάκια ειναι της συζήγου. Αλλα πουλάκια ειναι και μας αρεσουν :Happy: )))

----------


## Niva2gr

Α, εσείς έχετε γίνει πολύτεκνοι. Πάντως είστε πολύ τυχεροί που βρήκατε ο ένας τον άλλον υπο την έννοια οτι και οι δύο αγαπάτε τα πουλιά. Σε αντίθετη περίπτωση θα υπήρχε γκρίνια!

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΚΙΛΚΙΣ

Τα παπαγαλάκια ειναι τελικα 6. Δυστυχώς ενα μικρο το τελευταίο ψοφησε στο αυγό. Το μεγαλύτερο απο αυτα γεννήθηκε στις 30/1 και ειναι σήμερα 23 ημερων. 



Αϊτή είναι η τελική ομάδα.χαχαχα

----------


## Μανος ε

πανεμορφα φτου φτου φτου

----------


## jk21

> Η αληθεια ειναι οτι τα παπαγαλάκια ειναι της συζήγου. Αλλα πουλάκια ειναι και μας αρεσουν)))



μια χαρα πουλακι ειναι γιωργο! αν μαλιστα σκεφτεις οτι αφου αρεσουν στο συζυγο τα της συζυγου ,θα ειναι και κεινη ανεκτικη για ..τις εκτροφες και τον χρονο που ξοδευει εκει ,του συζυγου.....μια χαρα το βολεψες το θεμα!!  :winky:   "fullyhappy"

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Να σας ζήσουν τα μικρά Γιώργο.

----------


## fotis_k

Να σας ζησουν.

Δημητρη ελπιζω οταν ερθει η ωρα να παντρευτω να βρω κι εγω μια γυναικα που να εχει την ιδια τρελα με τα πουλια.Εσυ νομιζω ησουν λιγο ατυχος  ::

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ποιο να πρωτοτσιμπισω δεν ξερω...ασπρο-μπλε..αγαπημενο μου χρωμα!!!

----------


## Niva2gr

Άχουυυυυ, μικράααακια!

Εκείνο το ασπρόμαυρο να μην το αγγίξει κανένας! Είναι δικό μου! Ακόμα και άλλος να το πάρει πάλι δικό μου θα είναι! Ακόμα και αν το κρατήσετε εσείς Γιώργο πάλι δικό μου θα είναι! Και δεν ανέχομαι αντιρρήσεις!

----------

